# Might Buy a Cruze Diesel



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Love mine, fleece makes a tune that gives you the option of 30/40/50 HP gain and gives loads of tq. 

There doesn't seems to be tons of aftermarket for the diesel specifically but anything for the exterior or interior there are loads of aftermarket for.

We have a couple guys on here with 60k miles already and they've had almost no issues (wheel bearing failure at 60k). The cars are quiet and comfortable, backseat room is lacking and they don't offer it in a manual are the two biggest complaints. I don't know if you know this but the diesel uses an Aisin transmission which is known to be extremely high quality.

All in all its a quality vehicle but you'll need to test drive one to be sure. I bought mine on Feb 28th and paid $27,500 plus taxes and fees. So don't feel to bad about $30k, you'll make that back in no time when you 3x-4x your mpg's


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I went from a crossover that got at best 22mpg straight hwy to the cruze diesel. We drive about 2k+ a month on average and we are getting 46-48 mpg so far! We were upside down as well on our previous car and I know that after 6 years when our loan is up we will have a car that is still worth 15K all day long! We love it! Buy one!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

The CTD is a pretty amazing little car. That being said the aftermarket is nonexistent, the fuel mileage is very good on the highway but suffers in the city. 

Pro's = amazing torque/power, long range cruzing, highway mileage, $ value for complete package.

Con's = poor city mileage, lazy transmission (but it learns), no manual transmission.

I have owned 2 cruzes now and really enjoy the diesel and it's amazing torque. So far I'm happy that I made the change and would do it again.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

You guys are definitely helping! Resale is one of the biggest reasons Im really leaning towards getting it. According to Kelley Blue Book, the Focus will hold its value better but I have to disagree somewhat. Look at the Jetta TDIs. Even with over 200K miles, theyre selling for $5,000 all day long, no matter the year


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

You need some financial counseling. Being upside down on a 10 year old truck is a bad beginning. Then thinking that paying $30,000 for a Chevy Cruze might be a good idea sort of seals the deal. Keep the truck until it is paid off and then consider a used Cruze diesel. Two things would change my analysis. 1. You put a million miles a week on the truck, so gas cost is killing you, or 2.) the truck is in need of major repairs and you see no end to ongoing maintenance and repair issues due to very high mileage on the odometer.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

If kelly blue book was a real woman, i'd smack her in da mouth

I kid, I kid.

but seriously.... **** that *****

KBB is never accurate.... i just sold my LMM Duramax for $26,000. KBB had it valued at $14,000


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea, I never follow KBB...NADA on the other hand...


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

Got our cruze diesel on March 15th for $25600 out the door with tax and license. Shop and get that price down as far as you can


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding from OP is that with the upside down on the truck the total purchase price would be $30,000. Sounds like OP made a bad financial move and is now trying to fix it. A 10 year old vehicle is going to cost a lot in repairs.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought it was $30k with the value of the truck loan tacked on. If so then I'd do it.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

The new cruze diesel comes out in 2015 if you want one I'd say go for that , it looks good IMO and will have a better resale


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> My understanding from OP is that with the upside down on the truck the total purchase price would be $30,000. Sounds like OP made a bad financial move and is now trying to fix it. A 10 year old vehicle is going to cost a lot in repairs.


Nail on the head! Not that the truck is in need of anything major (besides a rear end pinion bearing) but it does have its fair share of surface rust and other small issues and Im just looking to get out from under it. A new car has a warranty and... well... 126 miles on the odo compared to 132,000. Yea, itll be $30,000 once my truck is tacked onto the price but Im gonna definitely keep it awhile. Not to mention I will actually be able to drive and enjoy this car instead of let it sit due to horrific fuel mileage. Big thumbs up!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> You need some financial counseling. Being upside down on a 10 year old truck is a bad beginning. Then thinking that paying $30,000 for a Chevy Cruze might be a good idea sort of seals the deal. Keep the truck until it is paid off and then consider a used Cruze diesel. Two things would change my analysis. 1. You put a million miles a week on the truck, so gas cost is killing you, or 2.) the truck is in need of major repairs and you see no end to ongoing maintenance and repair issues due to very high mileage on the odometer.


What this guy said...I love my Cruze Diesel but you can't afford it....responsibly. A 100% new car is a luxury no matter what make or brand IMHO.


----------



## pixel1138 (May 25, 2014)

Grr said:


> Got our cruze diesel on March 15th for $25600 out the door with tax and license. Shop and get that price down as far as you can


I really wanted to buy a Cruze diesel, but it was out of my price range. I found a dealer willing to sell a green one at Brittain Chevrolet in East Palestine, Ohio for 24,380 if you're anywhere near there. I ended up buying a 2014 Cruze 1LT. Ask for Steve Stedman.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

This ones for sale for $23K and some change


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

it's www.cruzetalk.com not www.financialadvisortalk.com

it's up to the OP to determine if it is in his best financial interests to get a new cruze

it is our duty, so to speak, to inform him if it is or is not what he wants/needs out a vehicle.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

danhr said:


> it's www.cruzetalk.com not www.financialadvisortalk.com
> 
> it's up to the OP to determine if it is in his best financial interests to get a new cruze
> 
> it is our duty, so to speak, to inform him if it is or is not what he wants/needs out a vehicle.


You are a beaut,

OP, do as you wish.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If you allow a conservative 30mpg compared to 12mpg how does the cost of fuel impact on your monthly cost compare to now, then make your decision. By the way a diesel cruze feels like a car not a truck.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I got mine from the dealer, with the $1500 cash back chevy was doing last month, for $21.5K, then I had to ad my negative from my last car on...Dealerships around me have a hard time selling the CTD. Why? IDK but they were willing to let mine go for an excellent price. I say go for it, pay it off then trade it in at 6 years. Its worth it!


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

danhr said:


> it's www.cruzetalk.com not www.financialadvisortalk.com
> 
> it's up to the OP to determine if it is in his best financial interests to get a new cruze
> 
> it is our duty, so to speak, to inform him if it is or is not what he wants/needs out a vehicle.


I was thinking it but didn't say it lol. 

Anyways, another big plus as to why Im leaning towards buying it is because the dealership was the most honest Iv ever seen lol. He slapped some numbers in front of me, I expressed how I didn't wanna pay that (playing the game) and he broke it down piece by piece. He even showed me what they ACTUALLY paid for the car. Including the $1500 rebate, they were only going to make $1300 on this car. And if they cant resell my V10 gasaholic for what they got in it, there goes that $1300 (this dealership doesn't like "older" vehicles on their lot so the truck would more than likely go to auction. He didn't say that but I know this)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do it man. Go test driving tonight


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Do it, but tell them to knock it down to where they make $500 on the deal. If they wont do it, shake the guy's hand and walk away...then you will get a call an hour later asking you to come back in.
After mine was all said and done they only made $150 on the deal...and they only made that because I forgot to have them take the Doc fee out.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

Your a tough negotiator lol. I thought in the back of my mind $1300 was generous. Iv read a few write-ups on how to negotiate with dealers and several said if they make $500 on the deal, they will probably say yes. I may go back and negotiate some more. I definitely didn't care for how much they were giving me on my truck. They started out at $8500 and I was just about to get up and walk out... He went back to his manager and it magically came up to $10,000 lol. This is better than almost all of the other dealerships I went to but it can always be improved upon lol. Even if they say no, I think Iv talked myself into getting it


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say I am tough, I used to work at a dealership so I know how it runs. Plus I had luck on my side because people just don't buy CTD's around where I live. Stay firm, they will agree to your terms.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where I live they can't keep them. Mind you they say that but I've yet to see one on the road


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

money_man said:


> Where I live they can't keep them. Mind you they say that but I've yet to see one on the road


That is funny because the manager that I talked to said that they have people driving hundreds of miles to buy one...yet there was a dozen or more within 50 miles of me.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

Gotta say what they need to to reel ya in lol.

I bought an old '89 F-250 diesel one time that I knew the dealer had sitting on the lot for a minimum of 6 months. "We just cant keep these diesels. They sell like crazy!" Mmmhmm....


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Instead of raw number reductions, ask for oil change vouchers (perhaps your other car?), or car detailing outside of the "run it through the wash"...(Basically the same detailing the lot techs give used cars taken in on trade). It sounds like you negotiated a decent deal already though. I'm glad to own a 4 banger with today's fuel prices!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like the most prudent thing for OP to do is to work to stop being upside down on the truck loan first.



alyupe11 said:


> The CTD is a pretty amazing little car. That being said the aftermarket is nonexistent, the fuel mileage is very good on the highway but suffers in the city.
> 
> Pro's = amazing torque/power, long range cruzing, highway mileage, $ value for complete package.
> 
> Con's = poor city mileage, lazy transmission (but it learns), no manual transmission.


We drive ours in mixed city/highway and average 38mpg (over 12,000 miles).
I drove the car for a week in Boston and the mileage did not drop below 28mpg. Our other [gas] cars were averaging 17-22 during the same period.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I average 40mpg imperial but I only have 3000 miles on mine. I've been driving her like I don't care for this tank and it doesn't seem to be taking a huge hit


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To the OP - I am the person with over 60K on my CTD and even though it's had a couple minor hiccoughs recently (wheel bearings and CEL, both after 60K miles) I can fully say that it is a fantastic car and I am very happy that I bought it.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

Well boys n gals, Im going back to the dealer today to negotiate some more. I am definitely going to ask about oil changes and possibly the detailing. That would be two VERY nice things to have. I am still going to tell em I want a bit more for my truck. Theyre still $1000 below book value on it. Every bit helps!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Post pics when you get it! If you can get fog lights added into the deal do it, most everyone is adding them after they buy their cruze.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

No luck. I wrote some stuff down on 2 pieces of paper. One had an extra $2000 for my trade in, the other had an extra $1000 plus mud flaps, window tint, oil changes, and monthly detailings. All he said, "Run to the person whos giving you this deal. Were maxed out on ours". 
I stood back up shook his hand and said, "Alright, thanks!"


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

The whole conversation lasted about 30 seconds. I guess they don't wanna sell the car too bad


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

El Camino Man said:


> The whole conversation lasted about 30 seconds. I guess they don't wanna sell the car too bad


Maybe as theirs is a business they need to actually make something on the deal to survive. Put yourself in their shoes and then think what would be a fair price for both parties.

When I bought my car the only thing I insisted on was the monthly repayments I was prepared to make and I ended up really happy and will own my car on it's 3rd birthday.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

And they need to put their selves in my shoes. Theyre selling theirs for a profit regardless and trying to buy mine for next to nothing. What I am asking for my truck is what its worth and they can still make $3000+ profit on it when they give the next guy the same run around as me.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

It happens the same at every dealership. Go to a different one and walk in with the nada trade value of your truck and the truecar.com fair purchase price. Also, if you are a Costco member you can walk right in and ask if they are apart of the Costco auto program, if yes ask them to show you the Costco price.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

El Camino Man said:


> And they need to put their selves in my shoes. Theyre selling theirs for a profit regardless and trying to buy mine for next to nothing. What I am asking for my truck is what its worth and they can still make $3000+ profit on it when they give the next guy the same run around as me.


When they valued my trade in they basically told me it was not worth anywhere near the $5000.00 I wanted so I sold it privately and got my $5000.00. Dealers just don't want high mileage cars to sell as they can get caught out on repairs. Try selling your truck privately and if any money is left after paying it out put it down on your new car to reduce the debt. Private sales are usually better than trading.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

Dude, regardless what they are offering you for it, your truck isn't worth jack. I would take what you can get and run with it. Factor I. Your fuel cost alone to repay that $1000 and it's really nothing to get hung up on. Heck there's people in this thread whom paid thousands more for their cars then I did and they thought they got a great deal


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You always have the option of selling yours outright on Ebay to get a higher price, but the problem in your case is paying off the loan deficiency. I think the dealer knows that and unfortunately that is leverage they have. I would try another dealer for sure. Some dealers want to hold gross, while others want to move units. I never buy from the ones that want to hold gross.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

Iv tried selling it outright a few times with no luck. I just don't get it. It seems any vehicle I own instantly becomes worthless as soon as I buy it lol. I put it on eBay once and didn't even get asked a question, let alone an offer. I set it by the highway for 2 weeks and the only call I got was from a guy who runs a Harley shop and he wanted to pay dealer pricing. He also offered me $10,000 so I wouldn't be ahead any.

I would really like to get out of this truck but Im not looking to give it away. Even if I did end up selling it outright for the $12,000 Im wanting from a dealer, Id still end up having to finance my negative equity and Im not looking for 2 payments out of this deal


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

El Camino Man said:


> Iv tried selling it outright a few times with no luck. I just don't get it. It seems any vehicle I own instantly becomes worthless as soon as I buy it lol. I put it on eBay once and didn't even get asked a question, let alone an offer. I set it by the highway for 2 weeks and the only call I got was from a guy who runs a Harley shop and he wanted to pay dealer pricing. He also offered me $10,000 so I wouldn't be ahead any.
> 
> I would really like to get out of this truck but Im not looking to give it away. Even if I did end up selling it outright for the $12,000 Im wanting from a dealer, Id still end up having to finance my negative equity and Im not looking for 2 payments out of this deal


I have found that the more elaborate an Ebay listing, the more interest you will get, i.e. a lot of description of every single good/bad thing. Lots of big pictures and a couple videos, like a walkaround and a driving video. Also start out with a low opening bid and a reserve so people will start placing bids. If you have a high opening bid, nobody will touch it because nobody wants to be the first. 

How much is the tax where you live? You should get tax credit for the trade amount they show you, making the value higher on a trade by several hundred $$$.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is E-Bay the right place to advertise your truck, I advertised my car on a car sales site and it was bought by the first person who test drove it. The car was a 1999 model but in really good condition with 250,000km on the clock. Maybe you could offer it for take over the payments, if that is available over there?


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

You aren't going to get something for nothing, and even if you did the deal as you described you aren't going to be putting there kids through college in the sale either. So really, neither party is getting what they want here, but it's as low as they will go. So here is my suggestion. Run the numbers for the next 20,000 miles including not just fuel costs, but insurance, car repairs, oil changes, payments, etc. You'll make that money back easily in 14-18 months. Less if you think your truck has some major repair coming up.

Edit: Why do you have your heart set on a Cruze diesel? Why not get a Cruze Eco 6M? 46mpg vs. 42mpg. Get the gas eco 6 manual and save yourself $5000.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The 1.4T also has a timing chain unlike the 1.8 and 2.0TD that use a belt


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Trinkah said:


> Why do you have your heart set on a Cruze diesel? Why not get a Cruze Eco 6M? 46mpg vs. 42mpg. Get the gas eco 6 manual and save yourself $5000.


Would that affect his trade in offer as the margin would be smaller?


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Possibly. That dealership isn't going to fool with a rusted V10 10 year old truck with 130k miles on it. It's going straight to the auction.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Earth to OP?? What did you end up doing?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Go for it, our 2014 should be in any day now. Looking forward to it.


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

Sorry for the incredibly late reply guys! As you prolly have guessed by now, I ended up not getting it. The dealer didn't want to agree on my terms so I just walked out expecting them to call me back. They never did of course, which leads me to believe they weren't wanting a sale. Anywho, I was cruzing around (haha) and drove back through the dealership, and wouldn't ya know it there sits a dark blue Cruze diesel on the used lot! The dealer I talked to last time was standing there so I talked to hm. 
"2014 Cruze, diesel, 1500 miles, $22,500"
I told myself if Im wanting a Cruze diesel, this is the one! Its done depreciated and is cheaper than a new one with rebates. Now I just gotta not talk myself out of it lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

good deal if it has options.


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

. Now I just gotta not talk myself out of it lol[/QUOTE]


I would think you already have, otherwise you would have made a deal. If you see something you like and want and it has no issues and is $2500 lower in price you try to make a deal.
The 1500 miles is nothing. What does it have for options?


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

If you really want it.. and can manage the cost then go for it. I know for me it has been a LONGGGGGG time since I was able to get what I want. The dealer tried to get me into a different trim and I said.. I want the 1LT 1.4 Turbo 6-speed manual. Happy with the choice I made and that they worked with me on it.. Didn't want to leave empty handed but would have and then just went to a different dealer.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My Cruze TD really p***es me off! I used to love acceleration and having it bang through the gears! Now I watch the stupid MPG gage trying my best to get even better mileage!...lol. I get somewhere around 35 mpg in my drives around town if the traffic isn't too bad. Near 50 on the highway. If I push it hard, it gets about 26-28. I should be happy with that, but when I got 72.9 on an 80 mile trip from Cheyenne to Torrington, WY, I thought, "Gees, this thing is amazing!" As others have said, it's quiet, comfortable, powerful, fun to drive...all of this from a car categorized as a "compact".


----------



## El Camino Man (May 24, 2014)

I don't understand how its a compact lol. I can slide the seat all the way back and not touch the pedals. My F-250 cant even do that lol.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

El Camino Man said:


> I don't understand how its a compact lol. I can slide the seat all the way back and not touch the pedals. My F-250 cant even do that lol.


Try sitting in the back with the front seat back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, did you get it?


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

We have 0% for 84 months on every chevy but the corvette in Canada right now. Maybe they have or will be having the same where you live.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Rogator said:


> We have 0% for 84 months on every chevy but the corvette in Canada right now. Maybe they have or will be having the same where you live.



I hope you're "maybe" becomes reality...I would really like to buy a Chevy SS to compliment my little CTD in the garage. Right now, I'm pretty sure the Corvette intimidates the Cruze...poor little thing....!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Rogator said:


> We have 0% for 84 months on every chevy but the corvette in Canada right now. Maybe they have or will be having the same where you live.


Geez, I have never seen or heard of Chevy doing 0% for that long in the states.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Geez, I have never seen or heard of Chevy doing 0% for that long in the states.


No offence, but who would want to finance a non exotic car for 7 years? Regardless of interest.


----------

